# NORCAR - A new beginning



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Change is a part of life. Everything grows, evolves, or ultimately gets left behind. To understand where we are heading, we must first understand where we have been.

NORCAR (Northern Ohio Radio Controlled Auto Racers) was established in 1980, and merged folks who were racing in Northern Ohio with club racers in B.E.A.R. (Berea Electric Auto Racers). During the early 80’s NORCAR grew to be one of the largest organized R/C clubs in the United States. Some of today’s R/C industry leaders were part of, or board members of, NORCAR.

NORCAR has a long and distinguished list of accomplishments, including supporting one of the longest running annual races – The US Indoor Championships. Other major events that NORCAR has hosted include the Halloween Classic, ROAR Nationals, ROAR Regionals, ROAR Off-Road Regionals, and several oval series regional events. Many of today’s professional drivers started their love of R/C racing at NORCAR.

Through the years NORCAR has always tried to provide a world class track, timing and scoring program, and racing environment for all to enjoy. This has been made possible by dedicated club members, who have built the foundation we enjoy today. The list of people who have made significant contributions of time and resources to NORCAR could fill an entire page. NORCAR would like to thank those who have been a part of its history!

Today, we continue to move NORCAR forward. A new group of volunteers has transitioned into the NORCAR Board. Our goal is to continue the great work that has been done by our predecessors, and build on its foundation. If you have been out to NORCAR recently, you may have seen/noticed some of the continued improvements we have implemented. If you haven’t stopped by the track recently, please do!

The future of NORCAR depends on its club members, which is why we are bringing back NORCAR club memberships! Click here for additional information on joining the club. Help keep the tradition of excellence in R/C racing alive. Be an active member in NORCAR, and help move us into the future.

Thank you,
NORCAR Board


Membership Benefits:

Membership fee - $50 for Sept 2011 - Sept 2012 (two payments of $25)


* $5 off race entry for first class on point race dates

* Premier pit space at large race events

* Voting rights on NORCAR business

* The ability to run for the board

* End of year party

:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Thank you NORCAR board for providing an outstanding race track and program! Sign me up to be a member!!!


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Thank-you NORCAR, I'll glady submit my club dues next week at the Warmup race


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

Great facility and great people. Sign me up for a membership, i'll be at the Points Race this weekend.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Me Too!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Don't forget, we will be selling NORCAR memberships at the race this weekend. Benefits include discounted club racing, preferred pit spots at big races, a voice in the direction of NORCAR, and most importantly keeping indoor RC racing alive in Northern Ohio. :thumbsup:

Details at NORCARRACING.COM


----------

